# 70's possibly Murray, jc penney ?



## gold street customs (Mar 4, 2010)

I picked this up a while back but I haven't really found any thing on it crazy rear dropout


----------



## partsguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Serial number please. Thank you!


----------



## gold street customs (Mar 9, 2010)

And the serial number showing on the headtube is   HA232219   thank you


----------



## partsguy (Mar 12, 2010)

Actually, there is a bike much like this on the Muscle Bike Forums and it has me stumped. The frame SCREAMS Huffy, but the number is odd. It doesn't match with other numbers. We thought it was '82, but nothing like this showed in the dealer catalog from that year (so we are told). Have you tried the BMXmuseum?


----------



## bairdco (Mar 13, 2010)

looks like a j c penny's "wild silver." http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/jc_penney/4954


----------

